# My dairy license was approved!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I applied for a small herd dairy license a couple of weeks ago. I got the call today and they are issuing the license. The inspector will be out within two weeks. I thought that seemed a little backwards but I am NOT going to complain. I am so excited that it is coming. I can start selling as soon as I get the license in hand. I have more milk than my family can drink and I have another goat I will be milking soon. :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! Wish it was that easy to acquire here...Good for you!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! That is fantastic!! :dance:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is wonderful! It is a lot harder than that in New Mexico too. Good for you!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is a small herd license that allows 7 lactating goats. They have to be tested for TB and brucellois's and then the milk is tested for drugs. It is really an easy process (so far). They want to make it easy so that the milk is tested and safe for people to drink. Even so there are still people here that won't apply.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! :clap: It is also very hard here in NY state, but hopefully someday I will have the money to build the "proper" facilities so I can get my license too.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! :clap: Good for you! Do you have to use a milking machine?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard about Idaho's law and that is AweSOME!!! wish that I could do it - but I have more than 7 at a time in milk :-( This is including ones that are not "acitively" on the milking string correct - just "any" that are lactating?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am green with envy  
Seriously, that is just wonderful. In CA it is near impossible. And where we are we can only have 13 animals total (yeah right!) and we cannot sell anything. It has to be for our *self-sustaining-family-farm* only.
Best of luck with this endeavor. :sun:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! :leap: How exciting!! :drool:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is 7 lactating total, I can hand or machine milk. I only have two lactating and felt kinda funny applying for only two but it gives me time to get customers and I have a doeling I will breed in fall. I can only have 6 adult goats in my subdivision right now so it all works. I have one customer waiting for my license to come in and she wants two gallons a week. It will all help pay for feed, vet bills, fencing, and my new milking room/stalls addition.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

:clap: grats


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

That is so cool! I wish it was that easy here! Keep us posted on how the process goes, please. Good luck!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Please tell me how this goes, because I want to do this also. Congrats on the licence, BTW!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Does your dairy parlor have to have certain things like be self contained and concrete floor or can you just have a milking setup right in the barn?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

You would have to check with your local state agriculture office to see what programs they have for dairies. 

We were looking to put an addition on for our goats and I called the state dairy office and there are no regulations on the building. We added concrete floors, electricity, insulation, drywall and paint. I want it to look very nice and clean. It is a separate room that opens up to the girls stall. It is very convenient to open the door and have them right there.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday was my first inspection which was interesting. They were only interested in testing the milk. I had finished milking at 10:05 strained, bottled it and put it in the freezer for 20 minutes. The inspector tested the milk at 10:40 and it was 48degrees, it needs to be 40 degrees within two hours. He asked how I got it so cold so fast. I explained that I milk into a a SS cup and pour into milk bucket which is in ice water bath. Then I freezer my jars so they are cold too. He was surprised. I asked him about using the dishwasher to wash my strainer and bucket since that is what I am doing. He said the dishwasher was great especially since I have a cycle that is extra hot. He said hot water was more important than bleach for killing bacteria. They took the sample of my milk which I haven't gotten the results from yet. 

I spent the night before up til 11:00 finishing up the painting, and cleaning on my milking room. He didn't even go in there. Go figure! Maybe next time. There will be 4 inspections over a 6 month time frame.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well sounds like it went wonderfully! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So far so good. Good luck with the rest. I really think this is very exciting.


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,
Congratulations. This is exactly what I would like to do at home and your success gives me courage. I would be very interested in learning about your small goat license and its requirements. I am trying to apply for a permit in California to sell raw milk. I spent an hour in the phone with the inspector and he discouraged me to do so unless I have a lot of money to invest. For example, he said I cannot pour the milk into bottles. I would need to buy a $20,000 equipment to transfer the milk. I was hoping there would be something less stringent for a 7 goat heard. He said that they don't accept the small pasteurizers. I would need to get an approved pasteurizer that costs $15,000. I just have 7 goats!
Thanks,
Cris


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like you are all set! Congrats!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats awesome!! Me and my mom want to get licensed too, but its very strict in Massachusetts. We decided to wait until we have one or two more Alpines to invest in it


----------

